# emails / social media



## mhuk01 (Apr 14, 2016)

So I need some work done on the TT. My turbo is stuffed. I sent the TTshop an email on Monday spelling out all the work needed. Do they reply? Nah nothing.

I connected with a FB garage for the same work. This place post pictures and stuff and say message us blah blah. No reply 7 days.

I don't have a problem calling people but if these places can't reply via the methods listed on the website / FB they should get rid of and say call us. Sure they must be fixing cars all day but it's still shit.

They lost my custom as I'm the one willing to pay and I'm not here to keep chasing. Next time I will just bloody pick the phone up.

Moan over.


----------

